# Information please



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

Can anyone give me information on this system.

http://www.leefamilyarts.com/index.asp

thanks in advance.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 21, 2004)

I've heard of various Lee taiji schools here & there. That one looks to have almost no martial value from what I can on the video the provided. Plus... nunchaku?? C'mon... 

They may be offering exercise & physcial activity, but that's about all I can make out from what they have on the website. I'm not even touching the claims they're making...

Caveat Emptor...

If you're going to be in the UK & studying taiji while you're there, let me know. I know a taiji instructor in Scotland & will hunt down info for you.


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

They train in a building round the corner from me a few hundred meters away.  I was wondering if it was something along the Qi gong or Soo styles.


But the nunchaku got me thinking that they are not 100%.  I will look again as there is a website with a list of UK instructors www.taichifinder.co.uk  That is where I found their site from.

Anyways, thanks for the thought.  It is very helpful.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow. They make the Taoist Tai Chi Society look good!!!!!!http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/rofl.gif
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/rofl.gif


----------



## East Winds (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry. Double Post!!


----------

